# DetailMyCar - Range Rover Sport, Wetsand correction detail & enhance.



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Welcome to another write-up from DetailMyCar - This time, a Range Rover Sport HSE, with some serious attention needed, particularly on a resprayed rear 1/4.

The car was dropped off with me at 08:30 on Saturday so I got a few pics showing some of the defects.
































































After this I set about snow foaming with Chemical guys no touch foam



















While dwelling I went over the car with some G101 and a Meg's brush to get into all the crevices, gaps and badges.










The car was then rinsed off, and wheels attended to.

Firstly cleaned with AS Smart Wheels, multiple brushes then cleaned with IronX





































Arches were then cleaned with G101 and Tardis with a large wheel woolie.



















I then hand washed with my own shampoo, two buckets and a lambswool mitt before rinsing once more. Tardis, Ironx and Clay bar treatment were next to get the surface as clean as possible before polishing.










It was then taken inside to be dried off and taped up.

After taping up I started with the bonnet, after 4-5 combinations from S17+, PO85RD3.02, Extra fine, various pads I ended up polishing with Scholl S3 Gold and a Blue compounding pad and refining with Megs 205 and a yellow 3M pad.

This was used for the majority of the car.

A few 50/50's and before vs after shots














































Before









After









More 50/50s down the offside









Moving on to the nearside rear 1/2 of the car I knew I had a lot of work on, it had been resprayed but was very dull, flat and showing a lot of orange peel.

I ended up wet sanding this with 1000, 2000, 3000 and finally 4000 by DA sander to get it nice and flat with the worst of the orange peel completely gone.

These are pics taken at various stages through the wet sanding.























































Polishing was Megs 101, Scholl S17+ and Megs 205 to restore the finish and leave it completely refined.

Starting to polish









Remember how much orange peel you could see on this panel earlier









Far clearer reflections













































All done









The rear door was also sanded but only 2000, 3000 and 4000 as it wasn't quite so bad, this was also polished up using the same methods.

Rear door before


















After


















After finishing polishing the whole car, I went over it with Eraser and a Eurow cloth to remove any polish, the Tornador was also used to blow out the dust where needed.














































Tyres were then dressed with Pinnacle, simply the best tyre dressing in my opinion....









Before









After









Wax was Collinite 476S super double coat to make sure the car was left with some solid, long lasting protection. I also waxed the wheels with it.




























Trims were restored with Wolfs Black out









Before









Before









50/50









Glass cleaned with Meg's glass concentrate and a proper cloth.

Here are the after pics, it really was a lot of work and I didn't even get time to polish the roof but hopefully will get it back to finish that but I am really pleased with everything else, especially the nearside rear 1/2 of the car as it really looks 100x better now!

Thanks again for reading, enjoy the pics





























































































































































































Thanks again!

Be sure to check out our FB page www.facebook.com/DetailingUK

Nick.


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

Great job, looks fantastic on the ramps as completed...Like you FB page also!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job fella


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous turnaround :argie: thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb work on a big ol' car


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely work mate, looks showroom fresh again! :thumb:


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

fantastic job, and i have to say that was a very poor paint job on the rear quater panel, well done :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant work Nick, the peel was pretty bad and you restored it very nicely


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a great job, where the paintwork goes on for ever, a fantastic result.

John Tht.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing finish, great work, I need my car wet sanded big time.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

amazing turn around once again!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking job:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

HEATH said:


> Great job, looks fantastic on the ramps as completed...Like you FB page also!!


Thanks mate, the ramps are such a help - especially on a car like this with massive doors!



paulmc08 said:


> Cracking job fella


:thumb:



bigslippy said:


> Fabulous turnaround :argie: thx for sharing:thumb:


Welcome, thanks for reading!



N8KOW said:


> Superb work on a big ol' car


Tell me about it, each panel seems to go on and on....



Rgk Detailing said:


> Lovely work mate, looks showroom fresh again! :thumb:


Thanks Rgk, much appreciated!



Rexob said:


> fantastic job, and i have to say that was a very poor paint job on the rear quater panel, well done :thumb:


Yep, he has put up with it since buying the car and said it just never looked right when he cleaned it, glad I was able to restore it though - I can't understand why some places rush like this.



AaronGTi said:


> Brilliant work Nick, the peel was pretty bad and you restored it very nicely


Thanks Aaron, at least it won't go like that again now!



Titanium Htail said:


> That is a great job, where the paintwork goes on for ever, a fantastic result.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks John, nice of you to say!



BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Amazing finish, great work, I need my car wet sanded big time.


Do it 



cossienuts said:


> looking good





twitchDC5 said:


> amazing turn around once again!





tonyy said:


> Cracking job:thumb:


Thanks guys, always nice to know it gets read haha.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Seeing the wet sanding makes me cringe.... But the final piece is well worth it in the end!!

Awesome reflections :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Seeing the wet sanding makes me cringe.... But the final piece is well worth it in the end!!
> 
> Awesome reflections :thumb:


It's worse for the owners when they have never seen how sanding marks can be polished out


----------



## TimD (May 16, 2012)

Brilliant work, i had a go at my mothers range rover and they take forever! I havnt got the balls to wet sand it though :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Very good turnaround, well done. :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent job there Nick , you have done the car justice again she looks sensational :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks great, outstanding job :thumb:.


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Massive turn around on the car Nick, I bet working on a beast like that makes you appreciate how much easier it is working on a Saloon/Hatchback car? 

I have noticed though you do like your tyre dressings don't you? 

The Gliptone stuff is still visible on my tyres despite being a month since you've detailed it!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice work again mate, shame I was too far away when help was needed but you got there in the end and it looks the business now! :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

adlem said:


> Very nice work again mate, shame I was too far away when help was needed but you got there in the end and it looks the business now! :thumb:


Thanks mate, luckily with some high quality glue it held up absolutely fine but I ordered a new one first thing Monday too :lol:

Hope all is well, speak soon!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MLAM said:


> Massive turn around on the car Nick, I bet working on a beast like that makes you appreciate how much easier it is working on a Saloon/Hatchback car?
> 
> I have noticed though you do like your tyre dressings don't you?
> 
> The Gliptone stuff is still visible on my tyres despite being a month since you've detailed it!


Yes indeed, they do seem to go on forever but at least they're nice big flat panels haha. Nothing wrong with a bit of properly applied dressing, I can't stand seeing cars without it - Nothing worse then a nice shiny black car with brown/dirty tyres, it just looks wrong IMO


----------

